# Vorschau auf das neue Grafikkarten-Sonderheft: Undervolting, Grafikkarte im Backofen und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorschau auf das neue Grafikkarten-Sonderheft: Undervolting, Grafikkarte im Backofen und mehr gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorschau auf das neue Grafikkarten-Sonderheft: Undervolting, Grafikkarte im Backofen und mehr


----------



## exa (22. August 2011)

Coole Sache, zum Thema Grafikkarten im Backofen hätte ich euch sogar nen Theorieartikel schreiben können^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. August 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Coole Sache, zum Thema Grafikkarten im Backofen hätte ich euch sogar nen Theorieartikel schreiben können^^



Hätte ich auch machen können. Hab das schon für einen Kolegen gemacht. Hat super geklappt.


----------



## theLamer (22. August 2011)

Ich auch xD
Spaß beiseite, bin mal gespannt auf das komplette Heft.


----------



## exa (22. August 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch machen können. Hab das schon für einen Kolegen gemacht. Hat super geklappt.


 
Ähm... ich meinte eher die Theorie hinter dem Effekt, und nicht den Vorgang selbst... also wirklich von der wissenschaftlichen Seite mit Beschreibung der Effekte beim Reflow, wie man es theoretisch am besten macht, was für Auswirkungen es auf andere Bauteile hat, Temperaturkurven, Flussmittelaktivierung, wie es noch besser geht....


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. August 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Ähm... ich meinte eher die Theorie hinter dem Effekt, und nicht den Vorgang selbst... also wirklich von der wissenschaftlichen Seite mit Beschreibung der Effekte beim Reflow, wie man es theoretisch am besten macht, was für Auswirkungen es auf andere Bauteile hat, Temperaturkurven, Flussmittelaktivierung, wie es noch besser geht....


 
Na ok.. Das ist noch ne andere Größenordnung.


----------



## John-800 (22. August 2011)

hmm das Heft klingt lecker

Zum Thema Backofen: Hab 3 wassergkühlte GTX 285 wohl oder übel mit Wasser gekillt. Am Schlauch rumgespielt, jener sich gelöst hat, weil grad net festgeschraubt war und anschliessend mir Wasser auf die Karten spritze.... 2 waren sofort tot(Pixelfehler beim booten, bild im win ok aber keine treiber installierbar) und die dritte folgte ne woche später. 
Backofen bei 110°C 40min brachte nichts. Hab die Karten zuvor auch noch mit destiliertem wasser geputzt um eventuell gesättigtes kurzschlussverursachendes Wasser zu entfernen. Hmm sollt noch die Platinen auf defekte Bauteile absuchen, Rams werden nicht heiss und bei einer geht garnichts(bleibt kalt, kein bild), was wohl mit dessen Netzteil was zu tun haben dürfte.
Als Ersatz folgte eine GTX 580, nicht schlecht das Dingens, aber ein i7 sollte für jene den Q9650 wohl ablösen. Ohne FSAA dümpel ich laut EVGA Precission bei ca 60% Auslastung rum... weniger FSAA dafür mehr fps währen mir lieber, was wohl der langsamen CPU zuzuschreiben ist. GTX580SLI brauch ich so wohl erst garnicht versuchen um die fps zu steigern.


----------



## exa (22. August 2011)

Die backofenmethhode ist dafür gedacht, defekte Lötstellen zu reparieren und nicht um durch Wasser defekte Grakas wiederzubeleben...

Die sollte man sofort nach dem Unfall bei 50° trocknen *bevor* man sie noch mal benutzt, und dann erst wieder testen...


----------



## John-800 (22. August 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Die backofenmethhode ist dafür gedacht, defekte Lötstellen zu reparieren und nicht um durch Wasser defekte Grakas wiederzubeleben...
> 
> Die sollte man sofort nach dem Unfall bei 50° trocknen *bevor* man sie noch mal benutzt, und dann erst wieder testen...



Der Unfall ist während dem Betrieb passiert und der PC sofort aus gegangen. Der Gedankenweg war eben, daß gesättigtes Wasser an nem Rambaustein zwischen den Pins Kurzschlüsse verursacht und deswegen beim booten im Post Bildfehler entstehen bzw, die ganze Grafikarte in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Wenn ein Ram selbst intern einen kurzen haben würde, dürfte jener sehr Heiss werden. Hatte ich mal bei ner 8800gt. hmm muss mal schaun oder mal die Grakas bei 180°C 10min backen. Wenn nichts machbar ist eben mal pech gehabt.
Vielleicht lässt sich auch eine voll funktionstüchtige als Master Karte verbauen und eine oder 2 der alten dann im SLI als slave wider benutzen. mal schauen.


----------



## exa (22. August 2011)

ja und warum zuerst nochmal booten, und nicht direkt ausbauen???

auch 180 werden nichts bringen...
jegliches Wasser ist schon bei den 40 min 110° verdampft...die sind wohl hinüber...


----------



## John-800 (23. August 2011)

Hab se abgetupft und war der Meinung sollte reichen. Dem war wohl nicht so und die waren sowieso sofort tot allein weil der PC eben sofort bei KOntakt aus ging. Egal was ich danach gemacht hätte oder tat sowieso vorbei und eben eventuell durch den Backofen behebbar. Wie gesagt muss mal die Platinen absuchen, ob was machbar ist.


----------



## theLamer (23. August 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Ähm... ich meinte eher die Theorie hinter dem Effekt,  und nicht den Vorgang selbst... also wirklich von der  wissenschaftlichen Seite mit Beschreibung der Effekte beim Reflow, wie  man es theoretisch am besten macht, was für Auswirkungen es auf andere  Bauteile hat, Temperaturkurven, Flussmittelaktivierung, wie es noch  besser geht....


@ exa: Das ist für einen ausführlichen Theorie-Wissens-Artikel vlt interessant, bei "Praxis" hat das aber nix mehr zu suchen . Aber cool, dass du dich mit Löttechnik usw so gut auskennst


----------



## exa (23. August 2011)

wieso, kann doch nie schaden, zu verstehen warum man das so macht...

sehr viele die ihre Karte gebacken haben sagten "ist echt unglaublich, dass das funktioniert", andere sagten "funktioniert sowieso nicht, ist alles fake"

Wenn man aber nun ml weiß was wie warum da passiert, dann kann man auf bessere Ergebnisse hoffen bzw darauf, dass die Leute es richtig machen, und nicht zu lang oder zu kurz backen, weil nur Erfahrungswerte im Netz kursieren, genauso wie die Temperaturen. Zudem kann man dann auch erklären, dass man bestimmte Bauteile mit Alufolie Schützen sollte, und dass die Backofenmethode genertell eigentlich suboptimal ist... etc etc

vllt schreib ich einfach mal drauf los und schick es PCGH^^


----------



## hanfi104 (24. August 2011)

Ich hab mal beim Kumpl die 7600gt während des Betriebs zum überhitzen gebracht, erst Pixelfehler beim Booten unter Windows normal aber spielen war undenkbar.
30 min Backofen bei 120°, ging wieder 2 Wochen einwandfrei anschließen sogar unter Windows Pixelfehler -> neue Graka


----------



## Sand0r (26. August 2011)

Wird denn auch endlich mal die Frage geklärt ob mehr Speicher in einer Graka sinnvoll ist? Stehe nämlich grad vor der Entscheidung mir entweder die EVGA GTX 570 Classified oder die EVGA GTX 570 mit 2,5 GB zuholen. Preislich ist die Classified ja 10 € billiger und die am stärksten übertaktete von EVGA. Hätte das Heft am liebsten jetzt schon in der Hand weil ich egtl nicht erst bis zum 7.September warten wollte mit dem Kauf!


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. August 2011)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Hätte das Heft am liebsten jetzt schon in der Hand weil ich egtl nicht erst bis zum 7.September warten wollte mit dem Kauf!


 
Hier geht es aber um das Sonderheft. Und das erscheint am 31.08.


----------



## Sand0r (26. August 2011)

Oh, das hab ich wohl übersehen. Wäre nur gut zu wissen ob die verschiedenen Speichervarianten auch getestet wurden und enthalten sind?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. August 2011)

Die Antwort auf die Speicherfrage gibt's in der normalen PCGH 10/2011 - allerdings nicht ggü. der Classified, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Kollege Vötter?


----------



## Sand0r (26. August 2011)

Welche würdest du denn nehmen bei meinem speziellen Beispiel PCGH_Carsten? 

mein System: Asrock Z68 Pro 3, Team Elite 1333 MHz 2x 4 Gb Kit, i7  2600K, Scythe  Mugen 3, 8800 GTS 640, Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music,  Corsair GS 700,  Windows 7 64 Bit.
Ich spiele im Moment noch mit 1680x1050 und werde auf maximal 1920x1080 aufrüßten in Zukunft.


----------



## Danny Boy (26. August 2011)

Werden denn auch im Heft die Mobilen Versionen behandelt oder bleiben die außen vor?


----------



## Genghis99 (30. August 2011)

@red : Habt ihr eigentlich mal eine Downloadversion in Betracht gezogen ? z.B. als Geschützes PDF und meinetwegen zeitlich nach hinten versetzt zur Printausgabe - vielleicht auch als E-Book der gängigen Standards ?
Abonnieren mag ich nicht wirklich, und zum Kiosk latschen auch nicht (an Tankstellen sind die Hefte oft vergriffen oder verschmuddelt). An einem Bezahlsystem soll das für mich auch nicht scheitern, gibt genug Optionen, von denen ich auch welche online nutze.

Geht doch mal mit der Zeit ... lol


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. August 2011)

Zumindest für die reguläre Heftvariante gehen wir mit der Zeit:
[:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles

Ich forsche mal nach dem So-He.

_edit:
Das Sonderheft gibt's wohl nicht bei pubbles.

@Ghenghis99 unter mir: Mit der Preisgestaltung hat die Redaktion ebensowenig zu tun wie bei der Printausgabe. Was Gewinnoptimierung angeht: Kennst du die Höhe der Abgabe, die pubbles für den elektronischen Vertrieb verlangt? Ich nicht, und daher erlaube ich mir auch nicht so eine anmaßende Vermutung._


----------



## Genghis99 (31. August 2011)

Der Preis von 3,99 ist nicht wirklich interessant. Oder wird das Papier noch zum Ausdrucken nachgeliefert ? Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Obolus für die redaktionelle Arbeit entrichten - nicht jedoch den Preis für ein gedrucktes Heft. Gewinnoptimierung ?


----------



## exa (31. August 2011)

sei froh dass es nicht wie bei Kinokarten ist, wo du extra zahlen sollst dafür dass niemand an der Kasse sitzen muss und die Tickets eingespart werden


----------



## king_kalle (1. September 2011)

sry. bin etwas enttäuscht. ~25 Seiten Vorstellung diverser Grafikkarten + ~9 Seiten, die mir aus einer vorgänger Heft bekannt vor kommen.

ganz cool  waren dagegen: Graka mit Luft/Wasser kühlen, Overclocking/Undervolting mit Temps/Drehzahl,Takt etc., Spieletuning und der 3D Spiele Bericht

Mittelprächtig war das Downsampling-Thema, die Treiber Erläuterung (hätte mir da vielleicht ne Art Spiel-FPS-Vergleich erwartet; bsp.: hatte unterschiedliche Treiber von Nvidia, bei einem dann aber in Siedler 7 PerformanceProbleme und zeitgleich in COD.BO super frames)

all in all, Aufgabe erfüllt, Sektor Clear, Mission Completed


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. September 2011)

Im Inhaltsverzeichnis hab ich jetzt aber nichts bzgl. Mobile-Chips gesehen? Wenn es hier um ein Sonderheft bzgl. Grakas geht, dann kann man wohl die Mobile-Versionen gerade hier doch auch einbauen? Wenn nicht hier, wo dann? Ihr hattet mal nen Artikel in einem Heft, wo ihr die Mobile-Teile mit den Desktop verglichen habts (ka, wann genau das nochmal war) und vor dem Namensschema gewarnt habt (Desktop ungleich Mobile etc.) ...

Wäre schon gewesen, hier dann wenigstens ein paar Seiten zu der Sache zu lesen, halt umfangreich.


----------



## fire2002de (1. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> sei froh dass es nicht wie bei Kinokarten ist, wo du extra zahlen sollst dafür dass niemand an der Kasse sitzen muss und die Tickets eingespart werden



ähm ist wohl nicht so... früher lag so was der pcgh mit CD bei! 

hab so sogar noch war halt nur ein bisschen kleiner aber ein damals sehr interessantes heftchen!


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (1. September 2011)

@ Redaktion:

Hallo, im online Shop, steht das Heft gibts Versandkostenfrei, und obendrauf für 3,99 für Abonennten. 

Wenn ich das in Warenkorb liegen habe und die Bestellung abschicken will, dann bekomme ich 2,00€ Versand + Heftvollpreis angezeigt. 

Hab ich da bei den Vergünstigungen was falsch verstanden ?? 

NEED HELP


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Ähm... ich meinte eher die Theorie hinter dem Effekt, und nicht den Vorgang selbst... also wirklich von der wissenschaftlichen Seite mit Beschreibung der Effekte beim Reflow, wie man es theoretisch am besten macht, was für Auswirkungen es auf andere Bauteile hat, Temperaturkurven, Flussmittelaktivierung, wie es noch besser geht....


 

das würde ich gerne Lesen


----------



## theLamer (2. September 2011)

Ich frag mich immer, wie Leute dazu kommen, beim Backofen vom Reflow zu reden... Die Elektroniklote schmelzen da nicht, ich glaub der tiefste Tiefpunkt der Soliduslinie im Zustandsdiagramm eines Lotwerkstoffe war minimal bei 185°C - die üblich verwendeten Lotwerkstoffe schmelzen erst um einiges später... Und das war ein eutektischer Punkt, ich weiß nicht ob man Eutektika zum Reflow bei BGA einsetzt, aber vermutlich nicht - wie will man da gute Lötstellen hinbekommen? Bei zu hoher Temp verläuft ziemlich viel, bei zu niedriger ist die eine Kugel komplett flüssig, die andere ein paar grad kälter und komplett fest - halt eutektische Phasen.... Ich bleib dabei - für einen Praxis-Artikel ist das beschriebene eigentlich ausreichend


----------



## exa (2. September 2011)

naja wirklich oft wird ja nicht von Reflow gesprochen, schon allein weil viele gar nicht wissen, was das ist^^

aber die niedrigste Solidustemperatur liegt bei 138 °C... ok das Zeug ist hoch giftig und darf nicht verwendet werden, aber Eutektika werden eingesetzt (sogar ziemlich oft). Die gebräuchlichen Lote (bleifrei!) können um 220 Grad gelötet werden, was viele Öfen können. Manche gehen aber ja sogar den Schritt, dass sie die Karten grillen, um so bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen...
Das Lot kann übrigens noch so flüssig sein, da verläuft nichts, die Kapilarwirkungen halten das Lot da wo es ist, dass ist auch der Grund, warum man beim aufsetzen von Bauteilen nicht 100% genau sein muss, die ziehen sich von selbst gerade beim Löten.
Wie ich aber schon schrieb ist das mit dem Ofen bei weitem nicht das Optimum des heimisch machbaren. Weil eben nicht nur die Gefahr besteht, dass das Lot nur aufweicht statt schmilzt, sondern vor allem auch andere Bauteile leiden...


----------



## theLamer (2. September 2011)

Graka bei 220° in den Backofen macht sicher fast keiner. Die typische Heilung im Backofen rührt ja auch nicht vom Reflow, sondern vom Aufbrechen korrodierter Lötstellen. Dass man selber einen Reflow vornehmen kann ist ja schön und gut - aber das typische Backen bei 100°C oder meinetwegen 120°C hat damit rein gar nix zu tun und es funktioniert wieder...
"Amateur-Reflow" ist aber auch interessant und wäre evlt einen Artikel wert - aber da der Artikel ja auch "Grafikkarte im Backofen" heißt, sollte man meiner Meinung nach gar nicht erst mit Reflow anfangen, weil er de facto nicht im Backofen existiert. Intention war denke ich, vor allem eine Anleitung zu geben und eine kurze Erklärung zu dem Phänomen. Und zeig mir mal einen Elko bei 220°C - der platzt sicher auf.


----------



## exa (2. September 2011)

eben das ist das Problem... auch die Anschlüsse dürften wegkokeln

Aber es gibt Leute die wirklich an den Reflow gehen wollen, anders kann ich mir nicht die Anleitungen im Netz erklären, die 30Min bei max. Temperatur im Umluftofen empfehlen...


----------



## theLamer (2. September 2011)

Mag sein, aber auch im Netz steht viel Schrott


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Iirc habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die typischerweise verwendeten Lote bei 150-160 °C flüssig sind. Da könnten 120 °C in Verbindung mit Wärmeausdehnung durchaus einen Kontakt schließen.
Wer bis zu Fließtemperatur erhitzt, hat vermutlich nicht nur verkohlte Anschlüsse, sondern vor allem alle Bauteile von der Rückseite unter der Platine liegen.


----------



## theLamer (2. September 2011)

Na man muss ja erstmal wissen was das für Lote sind. Wie erwähnt meist intermetall. Phasen, im Zustandsdiagramm durch Soldius- und Liquiduslinie gekennzeichnet - außer es sind Eutektika, die nur einen genauen Schmelzpunkt haben. Bei anderen Zusammensetzungen müsste man das Hebelgesetz anwenden und die Kugeln wären teils in flüssiger Phase und teils in fester... Aber dass Reflow und Backofen sinnfrei ist und die Karte dabei sicher zerstört sind wir uns ja zum Glück alle einig... Für korrodierte Löstellen ist er natürlich ok. So wie es im Artikel steht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die Speicherfrage gibt's in der normalen PCGH 10/2011 - allerdings nicht ggü. der Classified, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Kollege Vötter?


 
Kollege Vötter sagt, dass wir die Point of View & TGT GTX 570 2560 Ultra Charged als 2,5G-Benchreferenz heranziehen – und bewerten. 



king_kalle schrieb:


> sry. bin etwas enttäuscht. ~25 Seiten  Vorstellung diverser Grafikkarten + ~9 Seiten, die mir aus einer  vorgänger Heft bekannt vor kommen.


 
Wir machen kein Geheimnis daraus, dass Sonderhefte nicht uneinschränkt an Stammleser gerichtet sind.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Na man muss ja erstmal wissen was das für Lote sind. Wie erwähnt meist intermetall. Phasen, im Zustandsdiagramm durch Soldius- und Liquiduslinie gekennzeichnet - außer es sind Eutektika, die nur einen genauen Schmelzpunkt haben. Bei anderen Zusammensetzungen müsste man das Hebelgesetz anwenden und die Kugeln wären teils in flüssiger Phase und teils in fester... Aber dass Reflow und Backofen sinnfrei ist und die Karte dabei sicher zerstört sind wir uns ja zum Glück alle einig... Für korrodierte Löstellen ist er natürlich ok. So wie es im Artikel steht.


 

"Backofen" ist das Stichwort. Mit einem vernünftigen Umluftsystem das eine Temperatur auch exakt hält, sollte ein Reflow eigentlich kein großes Problem sein - denn genau so wurde die komplette Karte ja auch ursprünglich gelötet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:


> sry. bin etwas enttäuscht. ~25 Seiten Vorstellung diverser Grafikkarten + ~9 Seiten, die mir aus einer vorgänger Heft bekannt vor kommen.


 
Hab das Sonderheft gestern auch gelesen. Ich muss mich leider anschließen, wenn man regelmäßiger Leser der PCGH ist hat man nicht nur den Inhalt der beiliegenden DVD bereits komplett gesehen sondern auch einen großen Teil des Sonderheftes. Aber das ist ja noch ok, schlimmer aber:

Auch fand ich vereinzelt manche Dinge sehr merkwürdig - so schreibt ihr beispielsweise im OC Thema, dass 10% Spannungserhöhung "absolut unbedenklich" seien (S 45)... dann müsste ich meine GTX580 ja statt mit 1,05 mit 1,155v betreiben, was erstens ohne BIOS-MOD nicht möglich ist und zweitens ziemlich sicher das baldige Ableben der Karte zur Folge hat.

Auch dass ihr eine GTX580 bei 0,925v (was noch unter dem 2D-Wert liegt und ebenfalls ohne Mod nicht einstellbar ist!) stabil mit vollem Takt betreibt halte ich für sehr fragwürdig - ich kenne niemanden der ein solch gutes Exemplar besitzt. Bei meiner ist unter 1,0v spätestens Feierabend für den Standardtakt.

Da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet


----------



## exa (3. September 2011)

@ alk:
Wer sagt den dass die Werte übertragbar sind? Ich hab den Artikel zwar noch nicht gelesen, aber PCGH schreibt eigentlich immer "unser Testmuster" oder so, von daher halte ich die Ausagen für korrekt. 

Was die 10% Spannungserhöhung angehtt, so gehe ich auch da konform. bei ordnunggemäßer Kühlung sollte das klar gehen, auch wenn die Lebensdauer leidet. Das sollte man aber bei jeglicher Erhöhung eines Wertes in Betracht ziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die typischerweise verwendeten Lote bei 150-160 °C flüssig sind. Da könnten 120 °C in Verbindung mit Wärmeausdehnung durchaus einen Kontakt schließen.
> Wer bis zu Fließtemperatur erhitzt, hat vermutlich nicht nur verkohlte Anschlüsse, sondern vor allem alle Bauteile von der Rückseite unter der Platine liegen.



Das niedrigste liegt bei 138°. Das ist allerdings weit entfernt von den inzwischen üblichen Lötlegierungen bei Halbleitern, die sind meist eutektisch und liegen um 220°. Die SMD-Bauteile auf der Unterseite bleiben übrigens wo sie sind, selbst wenn das Lot komplett schmilzt, denn anders könnten auch die Hersteller so ihre Problemchen bekommen bei der Herstellung^^ 
120° reichen vllt per Wärmeausdehnung für einen Kontakt, aber das Zeug wird danach wieder ständig auf und abgekühlt, weshalb die meisten dieser Backofensessions nach einigen Wochen wieder gemacht werden müssen...



theLamer schrieb:


> Na man muss ja erstmal wissen was das für Lote sind. Wie erwähnt meist intermetall. Phasen, im Zustandsdiagramm durch Soldius- und Liquiduslinie gekennzeichnet - außer es sind Eutektika, die nur einen genauen Schmelzpunkt haben. Bei anderen Zusammensetzungen müsste man das Hebelgesetz anwenden und die Kugeln wären teils in flüssiger Phase und teils in fester... Aber dass Reflow und Backofen sinnfrei ist und die Karte dabei sicher zerstört sind wir uns ja zum Glück alle einig... Für korrodierte Löstellen ist er natürlich ok. So wie es im Artikel steht.



Wie gesagt liegen die gebräuchlichen Lote bei 217-227° und sind meist eutektisch



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Backofen" ist das Stichwort. Mit einem vernünftigen Umluftsystem das eine Temperatur auch exakt hält, sollte ein Reflow eigentlich kein großes Problem sein - denn genau so wurde die komplette Karte ja auch ursprünglich gelötet.


 
Nicht ganz, schließlich fehlt beim Bachofen die Temperaturkurve, die die Flussmittelaktivierung beinhaltet, und auch die Steilheit der Kurve kann nur bedingt beeinflusst werden. Zumal wenn im Internet oft empfohlen wird, den Backofen vorzuheizen
Zudem wird heutzutage immer weniger mit Heißluft gelötet, sondern per Infrarottechnik, oder sogar mit Dampfphase und Lasertechnik, was ein normaler Backofen halt nicht kann...


----------



## Silvecio (3. September 2011)

BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> @ Redaktion:
> 
> Hallo, im online Shop, steht das Heft gibts Versandkostenfrei, und obendrauf für 3,99 für Abonennten.
> 
> ...



Selbes Problem bei mir. Auch im Shop angemeldet.
ABO-Nummer prüfen lassen --> korrekt als Abonennt erkannt.
Dann doch mit Versandkosten.

Das gleiche Prob hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen auch bei PCGames schon mal....
Da ging es nach ein paar Tagen.

Kann das mal jemand prüfen?

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (4. September 2011)

Silvecio schrieb:
			
		

> Selbes Problem bei mir. Auch im Shop angemeldet.
> ABO-Nummer prüfen lassen --> korrekt als Abonennt erkannt.
> Dann doch mit Versandkosten.
> 
> ...



Ah, ok. Dachte schon ich bin zu sooft das richtig zu machen. xD


----------



## Cuddleman (5. September 2011)

Deshalb geh ich in einen Zeitungsladen mit gut sortierten Angeboten zur entsprechenden Lektüre, lese erst in groben Zügen, was ist interessant und was nicht.
Erst dann entscheide ich mich für Kaufen, oder nicht Kaufen!

Versandkosten sind dabei auch nicht fällig und ich kann mit dem Zeitungshändler eine Reservierung verabreden.

Übrigens, die "... Bibel" gabs im Zeitungshandel sehr stark limitiert, so das ich nur bei meinen Zeitungshändler eine Einzige in die Hände bekam!


----------



## Silvecio (5. September 2011)

Ich hatte heute das Glück auch noch eine beim "Zeitungsdealer meines Vertrauens" zu ergattern.

Gerade bei den Spezialausgaben ist das aber leider meist Glückssache.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> i]edit:
> Das Sonderheft gibt's wohl nicht bei pubbles.
> 
> @Ghenghis99 unter mir: Mit der Preisgestaltung hat die Redaktion ebensowenig zu tun wie bei der Printausgabe. Was Gewinnoptimierung angeht: Kennst du die Höhe der Abgabe, die pubbles für den elektronischen Vertrieb verlangt? Ich nicht, und daher erlaube ich mir auch nicht so eine anmaßende Vermutung.[/i]


 
Wir sind dabei, das zu ändern mit den Sonderheften.


----------



## MatMade142 (12. September 2011)

Ich möchte mich mal negativ zu diesem Sonderheft außern.

Ich ging zum Zeitungsladen meines Vertrauens und Kaufte das Sonderheft blind. 
Als ich das Heft zu Hause durchgeblättert habe und tellte ich fest, dass ca.50% der Artikel einfach aus den letzten normalen PCGH-Heften kopiert wurden.
Für einen teureren Preis als bei den normalen Ausgaben und weniger Seiten, erwarte ich doch etwas mehr Qualität/neues oder z.B. mehr Details beim OC-Artikel.

Ich bin doch etwas sehr enttäuscht über die wenigen neuen Artikel in dem Heft.
(ich diesen Thread nicht gelesen, falls es schon jemand bemängelt hat)


----------



## exa (12. September 2011)

Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, dass sich Sonderhefte für PCGH Freaks, die sowieso jeden Artikel verschlingen, nicht wirklich lohnend sind.


----------



## Silvecio (13. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, dass sich Sonderhefte für PCGH Freaks, die sowieso jeden Artikel verschlingen, nicht wirklich lohnend sind.


 
Ich z.B. nutze solche Hefte zum Archivieren von sonst über mehrere Ausgaben verstreuter Artikel.
Von daher finde ich das ganz okay...


----------



## Excalibur0177 (13. September 2011)

Auch ich hab die 5,99€(!) völlig umsonst ausgegeben. Nicht 50% der Artikel sind kopiert, nein, das Komplette Heft wurde in den vergangenen Ausgaben der PCGH schon einmal gedruckt.
Dummerweise kann man Zeitschriften nicht zurückgeben, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist. Das mit dem offenem Geheimnis ist mal sowas von Saudoof! Um das mal ganz simpel zu beschreiben.
Ich nenne das sogar Abzocke der treuen Fangemeinde! Selbst die DVD hat Null Mehrwert!

Selten, das ich mich bei PCGH so geärgert habe.


----------



## exa (14. September 2011)

Eine Zeitschrift kannst du allerdings im Laden durchblättern... ok, blöd wenn man sie bestellt hat.

Das das Heft nur eine zusammenfassung ist stimmt nicht! Es sind neue Artikel dabei, allerdings auch Schon erschienene Publikationen. Man sollte vllt deutlicher machen, dass Sonderhefte eine Konzentration der Information sind, welche durch neue, spezielle Artikel aufgewertet werden.

Ob einem das dann 5,99 wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (16. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> [...]Man sollte vllt deutlicher machen, dass Sonderhefte eine Konzentration der Information sind, welche durch neue, spezielle Artikel aufgewertet werden.[...]



Der Anteil wirklich neuer Artikel schwankt zudem von Sonderheft zu Sonderheft. Beim letzten SoHe waren fast zwei Drittel neu, dieses Mal ist es deutlich weniger. 

Unser Ziel war es bei diesem Heft, ein möglichst umfassendes Kompendium zum Thema "Grafikkarten" zu schaffen. Klar, dass da viele Tests, Praxisanleitungen und Infoartikel wieder auftauchen. Im zugehörigen Online-Artikel war unter anderem das Inhaltsverzeichnis zu sehen, wo man hätte erkennen können, dass viele Artikel schon einmal erschienen sind (allerdings nicht in dieser Aufmachung).Tut mir leid, wenn das nicht klar genug rübergekommen ist - wir wollen niemand "abzocken", sondern wollten einfach nur Gelegenheitsleser von PCGH und Grafikkarten-Interessierte ansprechen.


----------



## MatMade142 (16. September 2011)

Ich würde mir lediglich wünschen, dass die Sonderhefte exklusiver wären, die sind ja schließlich teurer bei weniger Seitenzahl.


----------



## stolle80 (22. September 2011)

Die Zeitschriften werden auch immer teurer, für die paar Seiten und *immer dasselbe lesen* 7,90€ ... für das Geld 5 solcher Ausgaben kriegt man ja schon eine CPU! das ist wucher, Zeitschriften ohne CD´s und DVD´s sollten nicht mehr wie 3 € kosten! Das sind schon 6 DM. 
naja so teure Zeitschriften werden wohl die weniegsten kaufen


----------



## tayna (6. Oktober 2011)

derzeit steht im shop ausverkauft - wird da nachgelegt?


----------



## Ion (27. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir das Sonderheft nun auch zugelegt. Leider musste ich feststellen das darin eigentlich nur Kopien der meisten Grafikkarten Seiten aus dem normalen Heft enthalten sind. 
Da frage ich mich, was macht dieses Heft dann zum Sonderheft? Nur weil es die Informationen in einem Heft vereint? Ich hätte mir zumindest ein paar mehr Tests zu manchen Grafikkarten gewünscht, bzw. ausführlichere Informationen/andere Formulierungen etc.

Desweiteren habe ich ein Problem mit der beiliegenden CD
Mein Laufwerk liest dieses mehrere Minuten lang ohne Erfolg, es rattert nur und mein Windows Explorer reagiert erst wieder wenn ich die CD wieder raus nehme. Da *jede* andere CD/DVD in meinem Laufwerk funktioniert, liegt das Problem wohl an der CD. 

Ich bin zwar enttäuscht vom Sonderheft, allerdings ist es auch praktisch mal eine Sammlung aller relevanten Infos beisammen zu haben.
Trotzdem wars wohl erst mal mein letztes Sonderheft


----------



## Jareth79 (23. November 2011)

Wollte eben das Helft bestellen, gut das ich eure postings überflogen habe, ich brauch kein C&P im Heft das finde ich dann auch auf Konkurenz Seiten...
Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. November 2011)

"Copy & Paste" ist es ja nur, wenn man das PCGH-Hauptheft regelmäßig kauft. Und selbst dann nur eingeschränkt, da im Sonderheft auch komplett neue Artikel enthalten sind. Wer nur einmal im Jahr ein Heft ersteht, bekommt folglich die volle Ladung Infos. Ja, auch Dinge, die nicht im Netz stehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jjxxs (24. November 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Die Zeitschriften werden auch immer teurer, für die paar Seiten und *immer dasselbe lesen* 7,90€ ... für das Geld 5 solcher Ausgaben kriegt man ja schon eine CPU! das ist wucher, Zeitschriften ohne CD´s und DVD´s sollten nicht mehr wie 3 € kosten! Das sind schon 6 DM.
> naja so teure Zeitschriften werden wohl die weniegsten kaufen


 
der preis ist denke ich durchaus gerechtfertigt und nicht unbedingt unüblich. guck doch mal ein regal mit fachzeitschriften durch. da sind einige bei, die 7,90€ deutlich sprengen.


----------

